# Crappie - A better day



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very rare for me....I went fising today (Sunday). Friend from Leavenworth, KS has been visiting for a week and leaving tomorrow. We met about 7 or 8 years ago on crappie. com and have fished together every year when he comes down for a few months as a snowbird.
Same MO as yesterday, but 17 in the box today. Largest 14 1/4. Several 12's and 13's, and a few smaler but big enough to eat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now thats some pretty fish!!
Nice job Sir.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Noice ! Good trip there FW !


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Mr. JB. How deep were they.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Way to catchumup.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMC said:


> Nice Mr. JB. How deep were they.


Caught them fishing 4 to 8 ft. deep in 20+ ft. water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

4-8....bet they are moving up to spawn then....I feel another trip to talquin in my future!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> 4-8....bet they are moving up to spawn then....I feel another trip to talquin in my future!!!!



3/4 of them had eggs with blood veins in them. Probably not long until spawn.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

FishWalton said:


> 3/4 of them had eggs with blood veins in them. Probably not long until spawn.



Yepper....Good to know!:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

those are some slabs, good job!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

What a great mess.....enjoyed the report and pics.


----------

